# Tour of North France



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Have just got back from France and have published a website about the trip inc pictures of aires/sites etc. Any comments please. Type in address below

http://web.mac.com/kevbatchelor


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I missed this Batch. What a very professional looking website - do you do the job for a living ?

I'm looking forward to reading it all tomorrow. 

G


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks. I did it on hols whist travelling so not completely finished. Used program called Iweb on the Mac which is easy to use and no I don't do itprofessionally it's my first attempt. I hope more people will comment to see whether it's worth doing this way or just putting up the word file and the pics on MHF. I'd be interested when you've had a futher look.
Thanks


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> I missed this Batch. What a very professional looking website - do you do the job for a living ?


Made on a Mac with Mac software.. ! Then it will be professional :wink:

Nice site, thanks for sharing .. I had a similar site but didn't keep up my Mac subscription, must redo and host on a free server.. 

Jim


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Kevin

Will have a look when I can get onto broadband. I am in the van at the moment on gprs and it is very slow on opening, I wonder if the graphics are very large. Which Mac do you use?


Jim - Made on a Mac with Mac software.. ! Then it will be professional - you are sooooooooooo biased, but you are probably right :lol: :lol: :lol:


stew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

artona said:


> Jim - Made on a Mac with Mac software.. ! Then it will be professional - you are sooooooooooo biased, but you are probably right :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hi Stew .. :lol: :lol: Biased ?? Me .. never :lol:

But you are correct, the software does have large graphics..

Kevin

I don't know if you have heard of Rapidweaver ? 
Easy to use, professional looking without the huge graphics

You can download a free copy from Realmac Software: http://www.realmacsoftware.com


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Maybe it was me but after reading page 1 it wouldn't let me go to page 2 without returning to the menu at the top ot the page.
Similarly with page 2. I couldn't go direct to page 3.
Links problem?

Came out of the website at that point.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone for looking. It's my first attempt so I was reasonably pleased. will try that other software Jim on another project I have in mind
I'm not sure about the links will have a play but you can navigate by using the titles at the top and the slide show works fine. I welcome any other points and comments


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Kevin,

I'm a minimalist, I'm afraid. I like text and relevant embedded photos, but nothing too fussy. I found clicking on "Next" more often than not sent me nowhere, which can irritate.

So many thanks for the content, which I did enjoy, but in my case despite the "froth" 

Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Kevin, really enjoyed your site and it was a good read for me as we have not been to France with the M/H yet but intend to next year.

Please post more of your trips in the future.


Richard...


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks Richard. I have got a few link problems but it hasn't put me off and will keep trying to improve it over time


----------

